# We are having incredibly success with fava beans, believe it or not!



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been growing and saving the seeds for the last few years. Freeze the extra beans
will give you plenty over the winter months. Keep the seeds neatly packed so that insects cannot
get to them. Leave them out in the open for a few weeks the bean beetles will boar many tiny holes in them.
I plant to save as many seeds as I can this growing season. Try succession sowing winter and spring to maintain a
good summer harvest too. Maybe this is another way to supplement them during our yearly dearth. Try some over on
the weed fields too to see if they can also suppressed the weeds. Also try some purple pansy and buckwheat too.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

soarwitheagles said:


> we ate fava beans like crazy. Incredibly delicious.
> Enjoy!
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

